# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >                       I guess in a word, I would have to sum up our trip as: fun.
 >    We stayed in Shoal Bay villas for 4 nights, and our room was literally (on the 2nd floor) above the beach. easy acc

## LindaP

I guess in a word, I would have to sum up our trip as: fun.
   We stayed in Shoal Bay villas for 4 nights, and our room was literally (on the 2nd floor) above the beach. easy access to the beautiful white sand.
    We had a lot of good food, and BBQs....I had a lot of different fish, including: trigger fish, butter fish, mahi-mahi, lobster, crawfish, shrimp, mussels.....we went to one roadside BBQ place; the Pit Stop, where I had some great whole grilled fish and johnny cakes.
     Anyway, our main reason for the trip, was of course, Moonsplash. So, we ended up moving into Cusinart for the last 2 nights to be closer to Bankie's. Beautiful place!
     Saturday night was the big show, and Macia Griffith was awesome. Unfortunately, Bankie being Bankie, was behind timewise.....and Gregory Isaacs (who was originally schedulled for 10pm, didn't go on, until 1 am.
      He did "Night nurse", but then only sang for about 45mins.....I think he was a little pissed. But, our daughter told us, that the locals said he is sick....so I'm not sure whats going on there. Still, it was awesome to hear him play.
    A very fun time, on a very friendly, different island.

----------


## MIke R

looks awesome..been too long since  I've been there...got to get back one of these days....

----------


## Peter NJ

Now thats a Lobster!! Thanks for the pics..Boy the Splash has grown since my last time I went to it...Hows the erosion down by Gwens..Very sad to see..Nothing better than BBQ on AXA!!!

----------


## Peter NJ

Did yoy have drinks at Johnnos,Pumphouse,Ripples?? Do tell.

----------


## amyb

How about Spraka? Is he still doing his barefoot thing?

----------


## LindaP

I don't think I know who Spraka is, Amy? The only other band we saw (besides those in the splash) was the band with the guy with the "pith helmet" on....in one of my pics. The bands name was the "Musical Bros.",they were really great! They rocked out at the Pumphouse, we danced all night!                                          
    Oh wait.....we did see a band at Gwen's, don't know their name, but they had some cool homemade instruments, one out of a railroad tie, one a half-curved metal-like-grater, that they played with a pick( hair comb)!!!! Crazy!
    Peter, we went to Johnno's one night, and it was closed, at the Pumphouse I was looking forward to the Belgium beer they have on tap, but they were out, so I settled for a rum punch. :)
   Yes, the erosion is bad at Gwen's, the palm trees are all showing their roots.....but she definately , hands down, has the best rum punch on the island......love the fresh nutmeg!!!
    And, I guess the Mojito I had at Cusinart's beach bar wasn't so bad either!!!!
      And I guess I really can't say what I had at Bankies!!!!

----------


## andynap

Spraka used to play at Scilly Cay- a long time since I heard that name.

----------


## LindaP

Here's some crazy pics, of Pumphouse fun and Gwen's!

----------


## JoshA

Looks like a great time from all the smiles!

----------


## phil62

That's what I say-looks like you really unwound. Glad your back got better. Amy

----------


## RichBouker

Always great Lobster at Scilly Cay!

----------

